# Buy/Sell Cannabis Cafe Section



## Sabud (Aug 4, 2007)

I was just thinking that some people here need to make money some how or maybe they are done using and old piece that is just sitting or someone needs something why not make a Buy/Sell section in the cannabis cafe to buy and sell anything not just growing materials or smoking equipment like take for example i wanna selll a computer monitor and speaker system.

Its quite easy, i dont know was just an idea. someone else think this is a good idea?


----------



## shamegame (Aug 4, 2007)

In order to buy and sell stuff you have to give out details like your name, address, etc.- most of the folks here probably shoud not be doing that.Aside from that it is a good idea!


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 4, 2007)

hes gotta point,thers always someone posing as something or someone ther not!that would b cool though.!


----------



## Sabud (Aug 4, 2007)

i know i thought about that, but u just do it if ur comfortable or have a friends address. besides u always do the cop entrapment thing, ask everyone you deal with if there a cop.


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Nov 19, 2007)

shouldnt the poster have the right to there own level of exposure


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Nov 19, 2007)

i mean we already put what city and state we live in shit just make sure we pm each other and no mention of any thing trading of illeals. only lights, fans, made hydro sets and such


----------



## Dr High (Nov 19, 2007)

Sabuds mom broke my bong when it got at his place, and he didnt send me the shrooms he said he would, hes a rip off. fuck that coffee shop section man...


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Nov 19, 2007)

we demand it


----------



## corral hollow kid (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll take my chances on ebay...NOT!!!

My old crap like lights, hoods, old flood trays, etc...I give to a friend who gives it to a guy who does IDKWTF with it!!!

Nobody is gonna sell shit on a "i grow weed" forum board. Or is there really somebody out there who is THAT stupid


----------

